# Contractions during weeks 13-14????



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

I'm seeing my mw on Wednesday, so I may bring this up to her then...
but I THINK I'm having contractions. I've never felt them with such a small uterus (halfway to the belly button) before. I had a TON of BHs with my last pg, throughout the whole 3rd tri. I notice them sometimes during the day, but mostly at night and in the morning when I'm lying on my back in bed, esp if my bladder is full. It's like I'm lying there and all of a sudden it feels like my uterus is curling up under my skin, and when I feel it with my hand it's popped out a good amount (at least an inch) more than usual and is more firm than usual, but less firm than, say, one caused by an orgasm.

I've been working on getting more water, but haven't noticed a difference in these... contractions? Is this normal? Am I really having contractions? Is it dangerous? There is no pain at all, just the curly-crawly feeling and a little tighness, not even any tingling. Would my mw be concerned? Wednesday is my first appt.


----------



## Brinda (Oct 28, 2005)

It's normal, you just usually don't notice them in your first pregnancy. If they get painful, then talk to someone, that's when I know I have BV again.


----------



## Kam (Jun 29, 2002)

I started to notice them at the end of my first tri, too, in this second pregnancy. My midwife says it's normal, just as Brinda did. If you're noticing that they seem to be coming more often, it could be a sign that you need to slow down a little or need more water. I have noticed so many more contractions this time--several an hour all day long!

Hope your mind is eased a little. It's no fun worrying. Of course, if you have any feeling that something isn't right, it never hurts to call.

Take good care,
Kam, mamamama! to Meg and one more, due March 2006


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

I had noticeable BH that early in both my pregnancies. Ask about it but I'm sure everything's fine.


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

BH actually start @11-12 weeks, I think, but most people don't notice them until much much later.

I think I started feeling them around 16 weeks (I didn't really make a note of it) and I am definitely feeling them now (18 weeks). This is my first pregnancy, but I have an unusual amount of belly-awareness (due in large part, I think, to my being a bellydancer). I also could feel movement really early for a 1st pregnancy.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I noticed them about the same time you did, 13-14 weeks.







Feels like muscle sliding under skin - kinda freaky!







They have continued, feel the same, only a little stranger now that my uterus is higher.

Can't hurt to ask someone if you are concerned...I just asked a friend who has three kids.







I think it is only a concern if you have several in a hour - like 5 or more. I have maybe one or two like that a day or every other day.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

They should calm down if you pee, and/or drink two big fat glasses of water.

Mine are always worse when I need to pee. And if it's not from a full bladder, sometimes in addition to drinking water, I have to lie down for them to pass. It's my body's way of telling me to slow down, I've decided.









If they don't stop from the above actions, then I'd call your ob/mw.

Otherwise, sounds like BH to me.







Happy aqua chugging!


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

Thank you all so much! With my first pg I wasn't even aware that my uterus was abouve my pubic bone at this point! So of course I didn't notice any contractions. Its so good to know though that other mama's are having them too, and also that I'm not the only one having them with a full bladder, I thought that one was kinda odd. I just figure I could feel it more when my bladder is full. I have had them steadily about every 10 minutes, for about an hour a day, aside from the random ones. I'm sure dehydration is an issue, my lips are chapped and I'm craving fruit (esp. watermellon mmm). So I'll try not to worry and get more water (and probably cut back on the fruit a bit!).
Thanks again!


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Having a full bladder, even when you dont think it is full, can irritate your uterus and cause an increase in BH and regular contractions. Try emptying your bladder as often as possible even if you dont feel like you have to and see if that helps relieve some of them.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm 15 weeks now and i've been having them for 2-3 weeks now, they started about the same time with my dd too.


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

I have been getting BH with a full bladder, orgasm, tiredness and my MW said that it is very common even in early pregnancy. I have been getting them since about 8 weeks and its just a hardness in my uterus. You can usually tell what is causing them and if they become painful to call the MW or doc just to ease your mind.

I went on brethene with my first because I had gone to the docs due to Braxton hicks coming 5-7 times an hour and they said I was going into early labor. I didnt know better then , but now I beleive they were just trying to cover their buts in case it was early labor or they didnt want to send me home and tell me to drink more water and take a break, but I should have just drank more water and taken a bath and nap. I was working alot then and should have listened to my body and taken a break.


----------

